
Ask HN: What does your development / test DB setup look like? - mmckelvy
When I&#x27;m developing or testing a new app, I usually spin up a test database (I use Postgres) with the `createdb` command and then add dummy data using a series of plain sql files with `insert` commands.  This works, but it can get tedious, particularly as table definitions change and the schema becomes complex.  Curious how others have approached this.
======
colinrand
I recommend a combination of titan-data.io and liquibase.org. Liquibase allows
you to create your table definitions as a part of your version control. Titan
allows you to version your database and share different data states. With this
setup, you can test schema changes against different data sets easily. The
titan command are very git-like.

